# Degu Help.



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

If someone would be so kind to advise me. 

I work in a day Nursery and we have pets, two being a pair of Degus, I haven't had any experience of these at all, and today somebody plonked their cage in my room.

Anyway, I was watching these little cuties and noticed that one was gnawing the bars of the cage?? I've heard that rodents do this to file their teeth down? Could this be what he is doing? And is there anything I can buy for him to chew on without him having to chew metal? They have toys, climby things and chewy things in their cage but he always chews the bars? 

Any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what size is the cage? a happy degu wont bar chw


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

How big is their cage?
And do they have a wheel?

Bar chewing with Degu's can become learned behaviour and normally starts through boredom.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for the quick responses. 

Their cage is about 3ftx3ft? 

And no, they have no wheel. I think I will go up the local pet store and see what they have to make their lives a little happier


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Cage size sounds ok for 2 goo's 

I would recommend you go on the hunt for a metal wheel tho (solid as the wire ones trap claws/tails and can cause bumble foot) because they will chew a plastic on and plastic is toxic when chewed.

Do they have access to adlib hay?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

good safe degu wheels can cost a fair bit
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

you can sometimes find them used cheaper on ebay


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Get a wodent wheel. 
Mine has lasted 6 yeards others last months. Get a big one. Most wheels only attach at the back friction breaks them in weeks if that. This has a front and back panel and the bar all the way through so doesnt break. they have only nipped it very occasionally. They love it too much to destroy it. Its still as good as new.Get a big one. 2 adult or 3 babys can run in it. Its is safe so nothing gets caught aven when they fall out. Big enough not to hurt backs

http://http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-junior-wodent-wheel-choice-colours-p-392.html[/URL]

Have they got a sand bath they need one. Also have they things too climb such as hammocks or apple tree branches. ine have strapps made of jeans to scapper on.









They probably told you they cant have fruit or sugar as prone to diebetis. And they drink bottle water as cant handle chlorine. Dont let the tails get caught either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Get a wodent wheel.
> Mine has lasted 6 yeards others last months. Get a big one. Most wheels only attach at the back friction breaks them in weeks if that. This has a front and back panel and the bar all the way through so doesnt break. they have only nipped it very occasionally. They love it too much to destroy it. Its still as good as new.Get a big one. 2 adult or 3 babys can run in it. Its is safe so nothing gets caught aven when they fall out. Big enough not to hurt backs
> 
> http://http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-junior-wodent-wheel-choice-colours-p-392.html[/URL]
> ...


John Hopwell wheels don't break I can guarantee that, and will last much, much longer than a wooden wheel.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jarhead said:


> Get a wodent wheel.
> Mine has lasted 6 yeards others last months. Get a big one. Most wheels only attach at the back friction breaks them in weeks if that. This has a front and back panel and the bar all the way through so doesnt break. they have only nipped it very occasionally. They love it too much to destroy it. Its still as good as new.Get a big one. 2 adult or 3 babys can run in it. Its is safe so nothing gets caught aven when they fall out. Big enough not to hurt backs
> 
> http://http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-junior-wodent-wheel-choice-colours-p-392.html[/URL]
> ...


wodent wheels are not safe for goos! if they did decide to chew on them the plastic would cause internal blockages and *death*
but if you would rather put your pocket before your goos ultimate health and welbeing then go ahead, it only takes *one nibble* and you can be facing a huge vet bill and/or a dead goo

JH wheels do not break, they are VERY well made, we have 6, and have had them for 5 years now, the chinchillas use them constantly, we had ONE incident where one of the chins managed to some how damage the back of the wheel, john replaced it FREE, he is a good man, with excellent customer service, you can not beat his wheels for saftey, strength and durability


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> John Hopwell wheels don't break I can guarantee that, and will last much, much longer than a wooden wheel.


he said wodent, as in plastic hun, not wooden


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> he said wodent, as in plastic hun, not wooden


oppps I read that wrong 

In that case do *NOT* get one of those, Johns wheels might be expensive but they are the best out there and they don't break (as Lil Miss said when one of hers broke he repaired it)

I really don't understand people risking plastic with Degu's :huh:


----------



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, 
I make and sell solid 13.5" metal degu wheels for £25 each. I sell them on preloved, degu info yahoo and a degu and chinchilla forum at the moment.

Would you be interested in one of these?










Kat
x


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I posted about the wheel because they have had no problems. I was trying to be helpful.

I dont know about johns wheels but they seam popular so feel free to get one.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input.

The Degus have hay, not sure what adlib hay is though? And they do have a sandbath, and various climbing toys...

I shall definately be on the lookout for a wheel for them, they don't have one of those! Going shopping later so I will see what I can find, we have a fab independant pet superstore just up the road, so will have a look around there.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Jarhead said:


> They probably told you they cant have fruit or sugar as prone to diebetis. And they drink bottle water as cant handle chlorine. Dont let the tails get caught either.


That's useful stuff to know, I knew their tails could get caught, but didn't know about them not being allowed fruit and sugar, or bottled water 

Luckily the gaps between the bars on their cage is too small for the children to poke things through.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.
> 
> The Degus have hay, not sure what adlib hay is though? And they do have a sandbath, and various climbing toys...
> 
> I shall definately be on the lookout for a wheel for them, they don't have one of those! Going shopping later so I will see what I can find, we have a fab independant pet superstore just up the road, so will have a look around there.


I really need to get my pair a metal wheel so far they havnt attempted to chew it but it really doesn't sound like it's going to last much longer


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.
> 
> The Degus have hay, not sure what adlib hay is though? And they do have a sandbath, and various climbing toys...
> 
> I shall definately be on the lookout for a wheel for them, they don't have one of those! Going shopping later so I will see what I can find, we have a fab independant pet superstore just up the road, so will have a look around there.


Adlib means constant access too, sorry my horsey background coming out there


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

How did the shopping go. I bet you have a big bag of toys and other goodies. Have you a hammock yet.

Check this place out. Ive just found it but wish I had ages ago.

RatPad Hammocks | Rat Hammocks


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I found that despite mine having aa wheel, dust bath, hammock, tunnel and hanging toys they didn't top bar chewing until I started to get them out everyday for an hour run around, I couldn't do it at first as they were recue and were not at all tame but now they do and are much happier. I would always say that cages and accessories are important but a daily run around is also essential. But this is just the experience I have had with my degus and chinchillas and I've onyl ever had two of each.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.
> 
> The Degus have hay, not sure what adlib hay is though? And they do have a sandbath, and various climbing toys...
> 
> I shall definately be on the lookout for a wheel for them, they don't have one of those! Going shopping later so I will see what I can find, we have a fab independant pet superstore just up the road, so will have a look around there.


did you find a wheel? if not some one on here is making and selling degu wheels for £25 which is a bargin
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-classifieds/188690-metal-wheels-sale-25-videos.html


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Letting them out is good. Otherwise they get tetchy. It also is the point of having them. They may also like running ar ound the inside of your dressing goen. Make sure tied tide. It tickles but is very funny. They come out a sleeve then you put them in the front. Id be close to he cage though. They like to know they can go back in.


----------

